# Doxycycline question



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

About a week ago I got a cockatiel whose name is Charlie. He seemed ok at first but started puffing up and sleeping a lot. Two days ago he started wheezing so yesterday I went to an avian vet. Charlie indeed has an upper respiratory infection so he gave me 21 days worth of doxycycline. His instructions are to give one tablet in 6 oz. of water once a day. I should have asked him if the doxycycline loses potency quickly because I rarely see him drink. I will call there and ask on Monday but I would like to hear how others have fared with this course of treatment and if they saw their birds drink much. In the meantime I have been sprinkling cumin powder and cayanne pepper on his food since they help stimulate appetite and have some anti bacterial properties according to the online research I have done on the benefits of herbs for birds. I have also given him super finely chopped fresh garlic. Charlie has been eating more which is a good thing because he didn't eat as much before and mostly wanted the millet in the mix. He is eating eggfood now as well as some pellets and other kibble that comes in the Drs. Foster and Smith tiel mix. He has been wheezing less the last 24 hours. Even so this is going to be the first day of the new treatment and I know Charlie is not out of the woods yet but I think there is a glimmer of light at the end of this tunnel. Thankfully Charlie is perching well and sleeps on one foot still. I look in on him often and thankfully have yet to see him on the floor of the cage.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels don't drink a lot of water to begin with so I'm not sure why the doctor would recommend to medicate him this way. He didn't offer you a liquid version at all?


----------



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

No he just gave me capsules to dissolve in their drinking water. I will ask about liquid doxycycline and if I need a crop tube to administer it or if I can just use pipettes. I have no experience though with crop needles and the thought of them scare me since I have heard horror stories about them. Pipettes on the other hand I have used to hand feed baby budgies so I know how to use them. I also happen to have some on hand. The good news today is that he is looking better still. Hopefully that trend will continue but I am going to do everything I can to get him the help he needs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They'll most likely recommend a syringe. Or injections. Most won't recommend a crop needle at all. Pippettes are really hard to gauge amount and they'll want it to be accurate. I've only ever given injections or given it orally with a syringe.


----------



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you Roxy! I will be talking to the vet shortly.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good luck! Hopefully they go a different route!


----------



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

The vet's instructions were to try giving it orally twice daily. Each dose is to be .25 ml. I tried giving it to him that way and he freaked out but I managed to get him to take it. The good news is that today he is a whole new bird! He sounded gravelly when he would chirp or flock call. Now his voice sounds clear. He still has occasional wheezing but nothing like the other day. He is also eating more like normal. Needless to say I will continue following the treatment course the way the vet prescribed considering that the URI could come back like gangbusters and be resistant to the doxy otherwise. I am going to keep using small amounts of the cumin and cayanne pepper powders on their food. Thank you Roxy for your input!


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Reg ur Bird. Can you try giving ur birdie some fresh Tulsi leaves/stem (Ocimum tenuiflorum or called holy basil).Its good for curing respiratory problems/infection. My vet recommended that here when my bird was sneezing one day..

Do consult with Your vet once before giving it to ur bird.

As per giving him medicine.. I ask the doc that how many drops should I add to baked Roti.Then he eats the small piece of Roti(Indian Bread) so that I can ensure that medicine has been taken.

Sending lots of good wishes..keep us updated about his health


----------



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hmmmm I will have to check that out. I find nutrition somewhat fascinating. That is, both avian and human. Thank you for telling me about this. The good news is Charlie has been much more alert and awake and has not been puffed up tonight. He is much more articulate too now.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad Charlie is doing better. I agree with the 'by mouth' approach - even if the bird shakes his head a bit and sprays some medicine out it's still a better method than the uncertainty of dosing through the drinking water.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad it changed how he's doing!


----------



## Tiel888 (Jul 4, 2016)

He seems to be getting a bit better every day. He is starting to fly more than at any point since I got him a couple weeks ago. I also have been giving super small amounts of garlic every other day and I give cumin powder and cayenne pepper powder every day also. Charlie and his flock mates love it and I know that the garlic as well as the cumin and cayenne are mildly antibiotic and that the cayenne in particular acts as an expectorant. I also have added dried chili peppers which I break up into small pieces and add to their food mix. I also have a small birdy garden which includes a chili pepper plant and a banana pepper plant. Many people don't realize pepper plants are all tropical and will yield fruit year round as long as they are brought in prior to temps in the 40's at night. Mine is in a 5 gallon bucket and is about a foot tall.


----------

